# Dave Smith Canada Decoy



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I wonder are they good condition to used often and still shape of condition as big foot last long? if you don't hear about them so check http://www.davesmithdecoys.com/home.htm


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I have hunted over smith's decoys twice, I cannot comment on the durability, but the realism of his decoys are pretty much second to none. honestly i think any of his dekes are top-o-the-line! I dont personally own any, however.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

those look awsome!!!!!! but they are a little to spendy for me


----------



## Hogwild (Apr 15, 2005)

I use DSD and they are simple awesome. The newest 2004 decoys are more durable than the older decoys. I have seen the new DSD bounced off the pavement like a basketball and no cracks or broken parts. Can these decoys be broken? Yes, any decoy can be broken is mistreated. Yes the decoys can and are used day in and day out but If a person is willing to spend 570.00 a dozen I would think you would treat them better than the less exspensive decoys. Bottom line is the DSD are awesome decoys and should be used not abused.

Bill


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Those would empty my pocket pretty fast


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

they would brake any of us in our area mallardhunter


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

:withstupid: wayyyyy to much for me


----------

